# what i'm lisening wright now at the moment Japan and The box



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Wright now i'm lisening to Japan,the song ghost, david sylvain rule in this song(especially whit Ryuchi Sakamoto brillant synth),this song has class has far has i can says.

On another Spectrum of music, my friend gave me two cds by* The box*(local boys).I got to admit the song Remnant and say to me) are fine, love that stuff.

This band strangely remind me of Talking heads i dont know why, like naive melody ,witch is a good thing.

Have a nice day folks


----------

